# Povia nuovo brano contro il Green Pass. Video.



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2021)

Il cantautore *Giuseppe Povia* ha pubblicato una nuova *canzone contro** il Green Pass* dal titolo "*Pecora, vai avanti te! (a pecora)*". Il brano è critico contro tutte le persone che accettano volentieri di farsi fare il certificato verde senza un cenno di protesta. "E pensate se docenti e personale scolastico tutti uniti, non avessero il greenpass per l'apertura della scuola" afferma il cantante nella descrizione del pezzo.

Audio al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2021)

Il ritornello ahahahah. Secondo me era bello incavolato quando l'ha scritta  .


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Agosto 2021)

delusione... ma perchè quelli "di destra" devono avere sempre il pensiero unificato (come quelli di sinistra)?
possibile che una persona non possa pensarla a volte da una parte e a volte nell'altra?
per me denota cervelli chiusi e coi paraocchi. quel che ti dicono, lo pensi...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Agosto 2021)

Il testo è pure carino alla fine  Se la cantasse uno meno compromesso mediaticamente di Povia per me farebbe pure discreti numeri


----------



## fabri47 (7 Agosto 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il testo è pure carino alla fine  Se la cantasse uno meno compromesso mediaticamente di Povia per me farebbe pure discreti numeri


Il Povia dei bambini e del piccione non mi piaceva, ma quello "politico" non è da buttare. Ho ascoltato il suo ultimo cd e non è affatto male alla fin fine. C'è molto di peggio.


----------



## numero 3 (7 Agosto 2021)

Una voce fuori dal coro è sempre ben accetta


----------



## __king george__ (7 Agosto 2021)

Povia è sempre contro la maggioranza..ormai si è ritagliato questo personaggio e lo porta avatnti

la verità è che non tirava piu ne live ne con i dischi...e si è inventato i vari boicottamenti..come se ai discografici e alle radio importasse una sega di qualunque cosa che non sono i soldi derivanti da ascolti e vendite varie

alcune sue "lotte" anche passate su alcuni argomenti le condivido anche ma se uno è sempre "contro" a me perde un bel po di credibilità,,


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Agosto 2021)

Beh,il declino è iniziato quando le radio e tv l'hanno boicottato per via delle sue idee.

A me non piaceva neanche prima,però bisogna riconoscere che è uno dei pochi artisti che non si è appecorato al pensiero unico,rimettendoci la carriera.

Mentre altri artisti per lavorare devono sempre vendersi e piegarsi ad una determinata parte politca...altrimenti rischiano di fare la fine di povia


----------



## Hellscream (9 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> delusione... ma perchè quelli "di destra" devono avere sempre il pensiero unificato (come quelli di sinistra)?
> possibile che una persona non possa pensarla a volte da una parte e a volte nell'altra?
> per me denota cervelli chiusi e coi paraocchi. quel che ti dicono, lo pensi...


Sono due facce della stessa medaglia e non se ne rendono nemmeno conto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> delusione... ma perchè quelli "di destra" devono avere sempre il pensiero unificato (come quelli di sinistra)?
> possibile che una persona non possa pensarla a volte da una parte e a volte nell'altra?
> per me denota cervelli chiusi e coi paraocchi. quel che ti dicono, lo pensi...


Idem..stimo Povia per altre sue prese di poszione ma qui mi pare un voler andare dietro al pensiero unico alternativo..vabbé..

Comunque il top sono quelli di Forza Nuova che hanno espulso gli iscritti col green pass perché è contrario alle loro lotte per la libertà...cioé questi si rifanno al Duce e poi se ne escono co ste cose...da circo..

Ai tempi del loro idolo altro che libertà....se ti avessero detto che dovevi avere il green pass al primo cenno di no ti avrebbero stecchito in mezzo alla strada


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Agosto 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Idem..stimo Povia per altre sue prese di poszione ma qui mi pare un voler andare dietro al pensiero unico alternativo..vabbé..
> 
> Comunque il top sono quelli di Forza Nuova che hanno espulso gli iscritti col green pass perché è contrario alle loro lotte per la libertà...cioé questi si rifanno al Duce e poi se ne escono co ste cose...da circo..
> 
> Ai tempi del loro idolo altro che libertà....se ti avessero detto che dovevi avere il green pass al primo cenno di no ti avrebbero stecchito in mezzo alla strada


che malati mentali. ma che malati mentali....
come si fa ad essere così ignorati porco cane io non lo so. e la maggior parte della gente sta con quel filone, se il mio partito pensa così anche io penso così.
poi ci lamentiamo dei politici? io l'ho sempre detto che il diritto di voto non dovrebbero averlo tutti, anzi molto pochi.

fosse stata al governo la ""destra"" (impossibile) ovviamente sarebbe stata per il green pass e l'opposizione contro, parlando di fascismo.
e tutti avrebbero avuto l'idea opposta a quella che hanno adesso, caproni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il cantautore *Giuseppe Povia* ha pubblicato una nuova *canzone contro** il Green Pass* dal titolo "*Pecora, vai avanti te! (a pecora)*". Il brano è critico contro tutte le persone che accettano volentieri di farsi fare il certificato verde senza un cenno di protesta. "E pensate se docenti e personale scolastico tutti uniti, non avessero il greenpass per l'apertura della scuola" afferma il cantante nella descrizione del pezzo.
> 
> Audio al secondo post.


Personaggio secondo me triste e ridicolo.
Artista di regime tale e quali a molti di sinistra.


----------



## chicagousait (9 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il cantautore *Giuseppe Povia* ha pubblicato una nuova *canzone contro** il Green Pass* dal titolo "*Pecora, vai avanti te! (a pecora)*". Il brano è critico contro tutte le persone che accettano volentieri di farsi fare il certificato verde senza un cenno di protesta. "E pensate se docenti e personale scolastico tutti uniti, non avessero il greenpass per l'apertura della scuola" afferma il cantante nella descrizione del pezzo.
> 
> Audio al secondo post.


Ma vai a spaccare le pietre sulle Murgie


----------



## fabri47 (10 Agosto 2021)

Nuovo video.


----------



## vota DC (10 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la verità è che non tirava piu ne live ne con i dischi...e si è inventato i vari boicottamenti..come se ai discografici e alle radio importasse una sega di qualunque cosa che non sono i soldi derivanti da ascolti e vendite varie


Probabile che si sia autoboicottato e se la sia cercata per diventare più famoso ritagliandosi un ruolo però non ci giurerei su case discografiche e radio....un conto è la Disney che nasconde il nero di Star Wars dai poster pubblicitari in Cina perché i cinesi odiano i neri, un altro sono le case discografiche e le radio nostrane che sono allergiche al guadagno e non hanno il minimo senso di affari trattandosi di realtà che vivono di sussidi e raccomandazioni....il solo fatto che esista il clan di Mafia de Filippi la dice tutta di come funziona la realtà musicale in Italia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,il declino è iniziato quando le radio e tv l'hanno boicottato per via delle sue idee.
> 
> A me non piaceva neanche prima,però bisogna riconoscere che è uno dei pochi artisti che non si è appecorato al pensiero unico,rimettendoci la carriera.
> 
> Mentre altri artisti per lavorare devono sempre vendersi e piegarsi ad una determinata parte politca...altrimenti rischiano di fare la fine di povia


_Ma quale boicottato  _


----------



## Ambrole (10 Agosto 2021)

Poveraccio 6 neuroni a stare larghi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> _Ma quale boicottato _


Perchè,non è forse vero ?
Da quando partecipò al family day iniziarono le prime avvisaglie,con ospitate dimezzate.
Poi la prima botta quando si presentò a sanremo con la canzone "Luca era gay"

Con tanto di pubblico dell'altra sponda a protestare direttamente dentro l'ariston,con tanto di cartelli,striscioni e...un microfono in mano. Perchè sia mai fare una canzone (canzone) su questo tema,a meno che a farla non sia persona gradita che favoleggia sull'omosessualità.

Poi la botta definitiva con la canzone che parlava di eutanasia,quella con riferimenti al caso di Eluana (per chi si ricorda)

In Italia per continuare a stare sulla cresta dell'onda (parlo di artisti) devi fare sempre qualche uscita "pro" programma politico di una determinata parte della politica....
Poi che sia pro-immigrazione,pro-sbarchi,pro-tasse,pro-ddlzan,pro-ius soli,pro-imu o altro poco importa,l'importante è schierarsi a sinistra per avere la strada completamente in discesa. E questo è un dato di fatto.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> _Ma quale boicottato _


In parte è vero. A Sanremo preferiscono invitare un Tozzi o un Zarrillo, che attirano molta meno attenzione.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè,non è forse vero ?
> Da quando partecipò al family day iniziarono le prime avvisaglie,con ospitate dimezzate.
> Poi la prima botta quando si presentò a sanremo con la canzone "Luca era gay"
> 
> ...


In Rai con il governo gialloverde erano tornati ad invitarlo qualche volta, poi con il governo giallorosso c'è stata l'ospitata in collegamento dalla Balivo, che a detta di Povia è anche una sua amica, dove ha detto "sono un gay mancato" che era la citazione di un suo pezzo tra l'altro e c'è stata l'indignazione ridicola in studio. Da lì non lo invitano più.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In Rai con il governo gialloverde erano tornati ad invitarlo qualche volta, poi con il governo giallorosso c'è stata l'ospitata in collegamento dalla Balivo, che a detta di Povia è anche una sua amica, dove ha detto "sono un gay mancato" che era la citazione di un suo pezzo tra l'altro e c'è stata l'indignazione ridicola in studio. Da lì non lo invitano più.






Il video della sua ultima ospitata in Rai. A 4:50 l'affermazione di Povia con l'indignazione che è partita dai social 5 minuti dopo. LOL.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In Rai con il governo gialloverde erano tornati ad invitarlo qualche volta, poi con il governo giallorosso c'è stata l'ospitata in collegamento dalla Balivo, che a detta di Povia è anche una sua amica, dove ha detto "sono un gay mancato" che era la citazione di un suo pezzo tra l'altro e c'è stata l'indignazione ridicola in studio. Da lì non lo invitano più.


si in rai può darsi che ci siano certi meccanismi ma tutto il resto? ormai le dinamiche sono cambiate

c'è pieno di artisti rap (o meglio trap) che nonostante testi violenti misogini che inneggiano alla droga omofobi ecc vendono fanno concerti e sfondano lo web di visualizzazioni..tutte cose che lui non riesce piu a fare

molti partiti da soli e senza supporti particolari..poi alcuni finiscono anche in tv..ricordo le polemiche per Junior Cally a Sanremo qualche tempo fa

Povia ha una brutta nomea peraltro a quanto so..non affidabile (poi questo se è vero non lo so)


----------



## mil77 (10 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il cantautore *Giuseppe Povia* ha pubblicato una nuova *canzone contro** il Green Pass* dal titolo "*Pecora, vai avanti te! (a pecora)*". Il brano è critico contro tutte le persone che accettano volentieri di farsi fare il certificato verde senza un cenno di protesta. "E pensate se docenti e personale scolastico tutti uniti, non avessero il greenpass per l'apertura della scuola" afferma il cantante nella descrizione del pezzo.
> 
> Audio al secondo post.


Cioè nel brano parla solo di pecore gregge e pastore, ma la canzone è contro il green pass...neanche ha le palle di nominarlo, ma poi dichiara che è contro quello...facile fare le canzoni così...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il video della sua ultima ospitata in Rai. A 4:50 l'affermazione di Povia con l'indignazione che è partita dai social 5 minuti dopo. LOL.


Eh,ha toccato una delle "categorie protette"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si in rai può darsi che ci siano certi meccanismi ma tutto il resto? ormai le dinamiche sono cambiate
> 
> c'è pieno di artisti rap (o meglio trap) che nonostante testi violenti misogini che inneggiano alla droga omofobi ecc vendono fanno concerti e sfondano lo web di visualizzazioni..tutte cose che lui non riesce piu a fare
> 
> ...


Però qui il discorso è diverso.
Junior Cally a Sanremo è andato solo per un motivo : la canzone con delle frasi contro Salvini.

Altrimenti in quale universo pararello sarebbe riuscito ad entrare al festival della canzone italiana ? 

Gli artisti rap attuali,nonostante i testi violenti,attirano la platea giovanile che si gasa con poco.
E comunque anche i più sconosciuti,dopo 1 singola canzone con decine di k di views in rete,si ritrovano dentro ad un etichetta discografica.

A Povia è stato negato anche quello.
E lo dico per certo perchè purtroppo (  ) a mia sorella piacevano le canzoni di Povia e dovevo accompagnarla ai suoi vari concerti.
Poi tutto ad un tratto (per le questioni riportate prima) è stato escluso da tutto,anche dalle varie etichette che "non potevano permettersi" di ritrovarsi boicottate da determinate categorie (nel suo caso quella lgbt) e quindi l'hanno segato in toto.

Mi ricordo che alla fine,dato che nessuno voleva produrlo,cercò di autoprodursi da solo vendendo le sue canzoni dentro cd masterizzati e spediti ai vari fan


----------



## fabri47 (10 Agosto 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cioè nel brano parla solo di pecore gregge e pastore, ma la canzone è contro il green pass...neanche ha le palle di nominarlo, ma poi dichiara che è contro quello...facile fare le canzoni così...


È l'emblema dei cantautori fare canzoni il cui significato va interpretato. È anche vero che Povia ne è l'eccezione, infatti le sue canzoni sono sempre molto dirette, mentre qui invece ha fatto un pezzo abbastanza "impegnato" dal punto di vista del testo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È l'emblema dei cantautori fare canzoni il cui significato va interpretato. È anche vero che Povia ne è l'eccezione, infatti le sue canzoni sono sempre molto dirette, mentre qui invece ha fatto un pezzo abbastanza "impegnato" dal punto di vista del testo.


Un testo così lo scrivevo a 12 anni. 
Non è che viene boicottato è che i numeri dei suoi video sono quelli di un ragazzino che prova a far il musicista


----------

